# Saying Hello.



## -mia- (Dec 23, 2009)

Well, I've been lurking around for a week or so now, & I thought it was time to say hello. 

We are considering a move to Portugal but it could be 6 months or more from now, well, it could also be never (lol). Yes, I like to plan early! 

Anyway, Hello! 

Mia


----------



## fmarks (Dec 6, 2009)

-mia- said:


> Well, I've been lurking around for a week or so now, & I thought it was time to say hello.
> 
> We are considering a move to Portugal but it could be 6 months or more from now, well, it could also be never (lol). Yes, I like to plan early!
> 
> ...


HI mila, welcome to the group ! don´t get the wrong idea its a great forum,some of the members are nut cases but its all part of the fun...keep posting


----------



## -mia- (Dec 23, 2009)

Are you all insane or just slightly insane? It makes a difference!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

-mia- said:


> Are you all insane or just slightly insane? It makes a difference!



The men are totally insane...the ladies...slightly

Welcome Mia


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



siobhanwf said:


> The men are totally insane...the ladies...slightly
> 
> Welcome Mia


Welcome Mia

So you know just what we are like. There is nothing wrong with men. Without men who would you women moan about. Insane sums us up click the link. Ha Ha He He

Peterfc 666

Ladies mine things she is the master race. Ok till the divorce comes through

PS don't go away stay and have some fun, it's keeps some of use sane/insane?????


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Mia,
welcome to our little asylum.


----------



## jodysmith (Dec 8, 2009)

Hello,
Who is officially the most senior member of this so called asylum?
Men's formal dresses...


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



jodysmith said:


> Hello,
> Who is officially the most senior member of this so called asylum?
> Men's formal dresses...


He who has the KEYS............................:rip::rip:


----------



## Jamesie (Sep 17, 2009)

-mia- said:


> Are you all insane or just slightly insane? It makes a difference!


Hi Mia,
Welcome to the forum 
The scary thing is, most of the insane ones make perfect sense !!!


----------



## -mia- (Dec 23, 2009)

That's OK, I'm certainly not normal! Well, A B Normal maybe!


----------



## shoemanpete (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi Mia, welcome from me too. I am another of those, but not totally, insane members! I seem to be the one who tries to stop the others from getting us evicted from the forum! It can get quite close to the mark, or should I say fmarks!

I warn you, this can get addictive so you have been warned. You might be safer in Argentina, as long as you DO NOT mention Maradona to an Englishman.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum........we have some members in here that a room full of psychiatrists could not sort out


----------



## shoemanpete (Jan 4, 2010)

fmarks and peterfc.............what a reputation we are getting. Mind you, have you noticed how our squeaky clean high morals Moderator is slowly coming round to our ways..................? Ummm. He'll soon be one of us.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



shoemanpete said:


> fmarks and peterfc.............what a reputation we are getting. Mind you, have you noticed how our squeaky clean high morals Moderator is slowly coming round to our ways..................? Ummm. He'll soon be one of us.


Hi Pete

No we don't want Derek to end up like us someone has to be sane pity. I just want to protect a bottle of Superbock with my name on it that i do believe is in a fridge in Tomar. :blabla::blabla::blabla:

Peterfc 666?


----------



## -mia- (Dec 23, 2009)

Well, maybe you should all come down here. Buenos Aires has the most psychiatrists per capita!  

PS, I won't mention Maradona if you don't mention him!  It may make you happy to know, he's been taking a beating down here. He's now coaching and apparently he's not very good at it. I don't know. I'll admit I know very little about football.


----------

